# Avatars and pics



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

I'm searching and can't find a guide on using avatars (just look at my avatar :roll: ).......anyone any good recommendations on how to resize and upload easily......excuse my lack of technical abilities 

Gaz


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Post what you want Gaz and I'll resize it when I get home for you.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> Post what you want Gaz and I'll resize it when I get home for you.


Top man Roller Skate [smiley=cheers.gif]

this would do mate:


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

.


----------



## Gaz78 (Mar 15, 2017)

Roller Skate said:


> .


I like that Roller......now how do I set it as my avatar :lol:

Gaz

Update: I'VE DONE IT :roll:

Thanks again mate!!


----------



## Roller Skate (May 18, 2015)

Gaz78 said:


> Roller Skate said:
> 
> 
> > .
> ...


You're welcome Gaz.


----------

